# Where to buy wine & spirits



## Vetteguy

I have recently moved to Dubai and was wondering where to buy wine and spirits for consumption at home not at a bar? I am living in the JLT/Marina area.... 1st rounds on me..
Thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2

If you haven`t got your drinks licence yet there are only a couple of options. By far the best selection and price is at the bottle shop in UAQ, just follow Emirates road, when its open, past SHJ and take the turn off for Dreamland and you`ll find Barracuda is right beside it. Otherwise just go to IBN Battuta Mall and at the south end on the metro side you`ll find an MMI offy and maybe someone with a drinks licence will be kind enough to help you out. The third option I have only used for beer and thats to phone a chinese guy in Deira who will deliver 10 cases for about 100dhs a case, I can`t imagine he has much of a selection of spirits or wines though.


----------



## Vetteguy

I will have my liscense next week I was just trying to get the lay of the land before I go shopping...Thanks for your help


----------



## emcarney

there is a great pleace out at Ajman right next to the water park. It has everything and they dont ask for id/license


----------



## Mr Rossi

Barracuda in Ajman is your best bet, as everyone is mentioning. There is a company that does online orders and delivers to JLT area but think the minimum order is something like 1000 AED.


----------



## Elphaba

Vetteguy said:


> I will have my liscense next week I was just trying to get the lay of the land before I go shopping...Thanks for your help


The Dubai outlets are MMI and A+E, each of which has several branches around town. There is a branch of one of them (can't remember which) near the Spinneys at Marina Walk.

-


----------



## lailei

nice suggestion Felix, it was a coincidence that my friend is currently working in Battuta Mall, I might ask him to buy me a drink over the place that you mentioned.


----------



## M.Sharaf

On Arrival to Dubai ! at the Dutty Free ,,, 
Tc


----------



## dxbeagle

Mr Rossi said:


> Barracuda in Ajman is your best bet, as everyone is mentioning. There is a company that does online orders and delivers to JLT area but think the minimum order is something like 1000 AED.


I think barracuda is in umm al quwain, just past ajman, but still not far to drive 

The problem with MMI and A&E is that the prices look OK on the shelf but when you get to the check-out they add 30% tax

Buying at duty free or barracuda means you avoid the tax


----------



## Dannysigma

There's also Al Hamra Cellars in RAK (right to the end of the Emirates Road, turn left and it is about 7km on your right) but it isn't quite as good as Barracuda and it's further away...


----------



## feebop

HOPE THIS HELPS 

Option 1:
Follow the Emirates Road in the Sharjah direction. Pass Sharjah etc and look out for the signs for Um al Qwaain , take this junction off and keep going following the signs until you see signs for Dreamland water Park, then follow these. Barracuda Beach Resort and 'shop' is on the left after the airfield (with a big rotten plane on the side of the runway ) just before Dreamland. Takes about an hour from Mall of Emirates. 

Option 2:
Straight along the Emirates Road until you get to exit 119 - signposted Al Hambra Beach Resort and RAK Ceramics. Turn left and go as far along that road as you can (nice sand dunes), at the junction turn right. You will have RAK Ceramics on your right hand side and Al Hamra Resort on your left. Continue up this road and take the second U turn, and come back on yourself. The Al Hamra Cellar is on the right hand side now. Turn in and go round to the back where there entrance is. Open 7 days a week and Tax Free


----------



## tunnelmaster

For all the thirsty ones w/o license, but with Navi or Google Earth

Shop Ajman 1: 25*25'9.43" N
55*26'26.15" E
Shop Ajman 2: 25*24'56.2" N
55*27'12.23" E

Enjoy


----------

